# what were the first nois-rocker in history non officially and officially, please read



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay rock music come from black blues and black rockers, but among black rocker..
Who were noissy has hells, there game.. beside this i think among white and native american only lou reed annd the velvet underground & Link Wray qualified as Noise-rocker supreme during those days if im correct.

So to me fellows black fanboys & groupie , who were the black sheep among rocker of the 50-60'' , noisy , wall of sound everthing, not mainstream did not played on radio , please folks impress me find something for me?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hendrix playing the US national anthem?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Little Richard Penniman. He astonished and terrified parents.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe I've said this before, but this track of Bo Diddley sounds a lot like the Velvet Underground years later (or better, The VU probably took inspiration from Bo Diddley). Not at Sister Ray levels, but still very noisy for the fifties:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

MC5!!!! Kick out the Jams, Motherf*ckers!!!!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

If we are considering also the sixties, I remember stuff like:

Index - Feedback (1967)





Ethix - Bad trip (1967)




(maybe this one is more crazy than strictly just noisy)

Cromagnon - Caledonia (1969)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> Little Richard Penniman. He astonished and terrified parents.


As a kid, he terrified ME!!!

I was always the token village conservative kid.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm assuming most rock was viewed as noise in the 1950s. Ike Turner was one of the first rockers. I like Link Wray, myself.


----------

